# Diablo 3 Gästepass :-)



## xrocky87 (11. Juni 2012)

Hi! :-D

Wollt mal ganz freundlich nachfragen ob jemand nen Gästepass für diablo 3 über hat "Hundeblick" :-P
Normalerweisse zocke ich solche hack and slay games nicht aber das game is so "legendär" das ich es wirklich sehr gerne mal antesten würde bevor ich es vllt kaufe.

Achja, meint ihr das game rennt mit ner 9600m gt?

Vielen Dank :-)


----------

